# Transdermals...



## I'm Trying (Aug 9, 2004)

Now that we have this section I need some good transdermal recipes.   Especially for 4ad.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2004)

Why not just buy the DMSO?...


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Maybe he doesnt want to smell like rotting eel.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 9, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Why not just buy the DMSO?...



DMSO??


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Dimethylsul-somethingsomething 

 Its just a penetration enhancer.  Problem is, it makes your breath smell like ass.  I heard about an "odorless" DMSO a while back, but i never looked into it.  Google might find somethin'.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have a feeling this forum is gonna ROCK!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I have a feeling this forum is gonna ROCK!


That was the idea!~


----------



## Mudge (Aug 10, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Maybe he doesnt want to smell like rotting eel.



Good point.


----------



## Randy (Aug 10, 2004)

And I thought the title of this forum section, "Homebrew Chemistry" was about making beer?  So.... Where's the beer?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> And I thought the title of this forum section, "Homebrew Chemistry" was about making beer?  So.... Where's the beer?


I do that too!


----------

